# Tavistock String shoot...



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

A string shoot basically works like this
There usually 2 stakes some distance apart with a string between them. You walk to the first (start) stake then follow the string until you see a target to shoot. The catch is, you can't walk back along the string, so you have to shoot the target when you have a clear opportunity. It's pretty fun.

I might be there. Not sure yet.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll be there tomoro Andrew.

Stick with me and you'll go far:darkbeer:


----------

